# Gamers wanted in Abbotsford or Chilliwack (Canada)



## sfgiants (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all. My long time group (4+ years) has finally started to wind down (a few don't have time anymore, a few have moved etc) so I find myself looking for a group.

I have primarily been a GM in the past but am ok with being a player as well. I am a veteran of many systems. These include: D+D, D20 Modern/Future, Call of Cthulhu, Mutants and Masterminds, Rifts, Robotech, Heroes Unlimited, Star Wars and many more.

I would be willing to try any of the White Wolf Games, Shadowrun etc.

I am also very keen to try some Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay.

I am looking for something for either Friday, Saturday or Sunday and hopefully bi-weekly but would consider weekly.

My e-mail is www.sfgiants66@hotmail.com 

Looking forward to finding some more gamers


----------

